# some swimming bottle finds from summer 2020



## RCO (Jul 6, 2020)

been a lot slower and tougher to find bottles so far this summer with most yard sales cancelled and no flea markets , few antique stores seem to be open either . 

although I have started to do some swimming as I did in past years , finds haven't been great so far , been finding stuff but not a lot of good items or anything to get excited about , here is what I've found so far . 


- juice bottle , Browns Beverages - gravenhurst 10 oz bottle , Canada dry broken green bottle , broken liquor bottle , beer bottle 

- some various beer bottles , broken or not broken , coca cola , bottom of an old light green liquor bottle


----------



## RCO (Jul 6, 2020)

more stuff at this location - which is a large dock on a large river but didn't really find anything stunning , was 1 local bottle for muskoka dry

- A&P orange juice tin , dr pepper can , green and amber beer bottles , glass jar , 3 large coca cola bottles , everfresh juice bottle , green 6 1/2 oz - Muskoka Dry bottle , Canada dry clear bottle 

- some fishing lures and a ladies golf ball


----------



## RCO (Jul 6, 2020)

at another location also found 3 bottles - coca cola from 50's , pepsi swirl bottle , Browns Beverages 6 1/2 oz bottle 

also found some Canadian and US coins here , couple nickels from the 60's and 70's , Canada quarter from 80's and a US quarter from 1982 which looked very odd colour , actually though it was an old penny it looked like copper 

also found a couple bottles at another lake , large 30 clear Canada dry bottle , some green/amber beer bottles , part of a broken glass jar which may or may not be old


----------



## embe (Jul 6, 2020)

Thrill of the chase, good to get them out of the water and save a couple toes.   Do you snorkel for them?


----------



## RCO (Jul 7, 2020)

embe said:


> Thrill of the chase, good to get them out of the water and save a couple toes.   Do you snorkel for them?



just sort of swim around docks or shallow areas near them , along the shore . 

some of the spots I've cleaned out over the years so not as much to find and a lot safer as less glass around


----------



## RCO (Jul 8, 2020)

few more recent finds from a regular location I check each year 

- some aluminum cans , pepsi , coca cola and a minute maid fruit punch 270 ml can , sort of an odd size and flavour as it was known for orange juice 

2 coca cola bottles from 50's , Brown's Beverages some broken , 2 kist with no acl , 2 NDNR bottles , and a  red maple leaf thing ,


----------



## RCO (Jul 14, 2020)

poked around a dock at an old hotel which isn't open this summer and normally very busy , ideal conditions and visibility but didn't find much good , checked it before and usually find similar stuff , only soda bottles I find seem to be for coca cola 

- a lot of modern beer bottles , 4 stubby beer bottles , a metal sprite can damaged , green glass from a liquor bottle , 

- 3 coca cola bottles , 1 no deposit , oldest 1947 and other 1960

- some glasses , guinness beer glass and 3 sunglasses


----------



## RCO (Jul 14, 2020)

finding things but haven't found that 1 bottle or item that really gets me excited , by now pretty much seen all the common local stuff and such , so looking for something unusual or different . most of the bottles easily visible in the lakes here seem to be modern , old stuff really hard to find , seems like it was either found years ago already or buried way too deep in the sand for me to see it 

but weather nice for swimming so i'll keep looking , is one location that might have stuff but I don't really like swimming there


----------



## RCO (Jul 16, 2020)

more stuff from the river dock location , more modern beer bottles , liquor bottle , sunglasses , modern pop bottle , broken pepsi no deposit , 

2 older bottles - Browns Beverages  7 1/4 oz bottle from 30's or 40's era and an older Lea and Perrins Worcestershire sauce bottle , not sure of the year it was used but an older one but a common one I believe  

wish I had an underwater camera , it was crazy down there , saw a huge Bass , hard to describe but is parts of old pine trees down there which are akward to swim around but always seem to find something there .


----------



## RCO (Jul 19, 2020)

some bottles from a town dock location I've never bottled dived at before but always wondered what was there . 

lots of modern beer bottles , a coca cola from 60's , 3 pepsi - acl from 50's , swirl from 60's and no deposit from 60's 

an everfresh juice bottle and a larger sized Teem bottle , small broken bottle at end is a Kist ginger ale 

also found a broken cell phone and bag of modern pennies , mostly Canadian but a couple US too 

1 can , saw others but left them down there , its an older Nestea iced tea can , 280 ml so assuming late 80's early 90's.


----------



## RCO (Jul 24, 2020)

more bottles found at a regular location I check every year .  some obviously weren't worth keeping but I included everything in the pic .

lots of coca cola , oldest one was from 1936 . more Browns Beverages , 2 green Muskoka dry bottles , pepsi , 2 kist , large 7 up bottle , Canada dry , pure spring bottle that I don't often find here , and a diet rite cola

also some beer bottles , no deposit bottles , 2 pop cans - coca cola and sprite diet in bad shape


----------



## RCO (Jul 24, 2020)

checked this location a second time after not finding much earlier this year but having found stuff in past years , came away with very little of interest 




some modern beer bottles , lots of pop cans , couple golf balls , a mepps 5 fishing lure , some parts of smaller broken bottles , a Fruitopia juice bottle and a Crown Jar


----------



## RCO (Jul 24, 2020)

went back to regular location 1 more time yesterday , more coca cola bottles some appear to be much older than normal , more Browns Beverages ( green bottle is for Browns lemon lime drink not muskoka dry , look similar but not the same )  , pepsi swirl bottle , broken 7 up shield bottle , green liquor bottle , broken older greenish bottle , Labatt blue can 

an apple I phone , some kid on the dock was more impressed by it than the bottles , " so excited a cell phone " , not that it works anymore despite how expensive it might of been originally


----------



## RCO (Jul 24, 2020)

more pictures of the older coca cola hubbleskirt , thinking this one is from the 1920's cause it has no date on the bottom and not marked coca cola Canada on side which they did by the 30's 

only marking on bottom is a " D "  dominion mark and 13 

on the side reads " trade mark registered " and " min contents 6 fl ozs "


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 24, 2020)

That Coke is an interesting one, I don't recognize that design.  It's got to be an early one, maybe one or two generations after the D-19.


----------



## RCO (Jul 25, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> That Coke is an interesting one, I don't recognize that design.  It's got to be an early one, maybe one or two generations after the D-19.



that's sort of what I was thinking , not as early as the D 19 but earlier than the 30's era coca cola bottles that are marked coca cola of Canada ltd 

so 20's era seems most likely , have a lot of coca cola hubbleskirts that I've found around here but I don't have an unbroken example of this one yet , this would be closest I've come to attaining one


----------



## RCO (Jul 28, 2020)

checked an entirely different dock in a major town , checked it once last year and found some soda bottles , not much there this year in terms of bottles 

a green beer bottle , broken coca cola from 50's and a liquor bottle 

found my first anchor , small modern one , would assume it can still be used if someone wanted to 

also found 4 lures , one says Mepps on it but never seen it before , seemed to be a lot of fishing stuff there , at this point have so much used fishing tackle I don't know what to do with it all , could fill at least 2 or 3 boxes just with the stuff I've found the last few years


----------



## RCO (Jul 31, 2020)

checked the river location again , slightly different spot and with good visibility found more stuff 

lots of modern beer bottles , older liquor bottle , green bottle , Howdy bottle , broken Teem bottle , grape crush can from 90's

3 coca cola , broken one 1939 and other 1941 

6 Browns Beverages bottles , 4 are broken though


----------



## RCO (Aug 6, 2020)

checked the busy dock location again , didn't find much , was a few more modern beer bottles there but didn't bring them up as there just going in recycling anyways . 

did find a couple interesting items , 7 up metal can from early 80's , not sure how it survived down there , damaged milk jug from Huntsville Dairy , green 7 oz bottle has fant writing on it , was a ginger ale bottle from North Bay Ontario for silver foam ginger ale


----------



## RCO (Aug 6, 2020)

can't take a close up on ginger ale but its from North Bay Ontario , Silver Foam was a local brand , listed as operating from 1943-1950 and then became Garlands Beverages , its bottles are pretty hard to find , this is actually the first time I've ever found one but I'm an hour south of North Bay so doubt it was actually sold here , likely left by a traveller using highway which passes nearby 

have a picture of what one looks like , would of had red paint and white on back ( its the bottle on the right , other one is the Sudbury bottle )

the Milk Jug is from Huntsville Dairy , which was the main dairy in the Huntsville area from early 50's > 60's , never found a complete one yet , this jug is smaller than a full size one , too bad its damaged it was a neat find


----------



## RCO (Aug 10, 2020)

went back to the dock again , found a few more things , more modern beer bottles and cans . several cups and beer glasses . metal wiper blade , vape pen , blackberry cellphone which likely been down there a while as it had rust on it

Canada dry aluminum can from late 80's , in good condition for being underwater so long , most of the colour still there and no dents in can 

muskoka dry ginger ale bottle and 7 up shield bottle from Toronto , not much paint left on it though


----------



## RCO (Aug 12, 2020)

another swim off the dock , more stuff , more beer bottles these 2 from the 80's one labatts and one Molson's . a glass jar . 

coca cola from 50's , 2 pepsi cola from 1951 , Browns Beverages bottle ( first one found at this location but found many many in my area of this bottle )  

Dr Pepper bottle from late 70's or early 80's , 300 ML , French / English ( money back bottle / Bouteille Consignee )  , a lot of the acl is still on it , red somewhat faded , don't find older dr pepper bottles much here , first time I've ever found this bottle


----------



## RCO (Aug 16, 2020)

more swim finds this weekend , some stuff from the river dock location . 

nestea can from 90's , glass jar , bicycle pedal , wine bottle , ginger ale bottle ? or sprite , coca cola 50's , no deposit clear , Browns beverages 7 oz 

most unusual item was the Crush Cream soda metal bottle cap , unsure of exact age but feeling 70's or 80's era , perhaps for stubby bottle ?


----------



## RCO (Aug 16, 2020)

another swim off the main dock location as well 

2 coca cola bottles - 60's taller version and a 1944 , Canada dry 7 oz embossed bottle damaged , Hi cap lemon soda by Canada dry also damaged , glass jar , no deposit clear bottle 

Huntsville beverages bottle also found , its missing the acl from being underwater though , its the clear bottle on left in second picture , somewhat mysterious local bottle used in 40's or 50's era but don't know much about it , front acl has a sailboat on lake and map of local lakes on back


----------



## RCO (Aug 16, 2020)

also went for 1 more swim at another location which I've been checking for years . and found more stuff 

lots of coca cola - 2 broken from 30's ( 34 and 36 )  , 46 and 50's not broken , and some 60's acl bottles , and an older 1915 patent bottle , in 2016 found another in same spot so somewhat familiar with it , believe its the first hobbleskirt as it came out in 1915 , broken at top but glass in otherwise good condition

pepsi 6 oz bottle and Browns beverages , some beer bottles , one older broken one might be for Reinharts Toronto , green 7 oz bottle 

damaged milk jug for " ashgrove dairy " never heard or found one before , appears to be local and from the Bracebridge area , will post somethingto the milk section later as I'm currently trying to find out more about it


----------



## A2TED (Aug 16, 2020)

RCO said:


> also went for 1 more swim at another location which I've been checking for years . and found more stuff
> 
> lots of coca cola - 2 broken from 30's ( 34 and 36 ) , 46 and 50's not broken , and some 60's acl bottles , and an older 1915 patent bottle , in 2016 found another in same spot so somewhat familiar with it , believe its the first hobbleskirt as it came out in 1915 , broken at top but glass in otherwise good condition
> 
> ...



What city is the 1915 coke?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Aug 16, 2020)

A2TED said:


> What city is the 1915 coke?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



it doesn't have one marked , the Canadian ones don't have any cities marked on the bottom , the one I found in 2016 was the same


----------



## A2TED (Aug 16, 2020)

RCO said:


> it doesn't have one marked , the Canadian ones don't have any cities marked on the bottom , the one I found in 2016 was the same



Too bad, wonder why they did that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Aug 19, 2020)

went for another swim off the main dock location . found a new area which was full of 50's - 60's era soda. they were very dirty but cleaned up ok

found a couple modern beer bottles too , 2 - 7 up ( 1 broken ) , 3 Browns beverages , 2 the acl version but in bad shape , 3 more pepsi from 50's , another Huntsville Beverages , 

an amber Orange crush , a Teem bottle in good condition , Hires Root Beer and a Stubby Beverages


----------



## RCO (Aug 20, 2020)

went for another swim off that dock and checked same area again which is mostly 50's - 60's era bottles , all really dirty but cleaned up ok

5 coca cola with dates in late 40's > early 50's , 2 Browns Beverages , 1 pepsi from 50's , another dr pepper money back bottle from 70's , 2 Canada dry 7 0z green bottles , 1 acl and other embossed

some brands I haven't found there before including 2 Kist , a Howdy beverages , a Diet Like soda , John Collins Mixer - green 7 oz bottle 


a mysterious clear embossed beehive style bottle with no name on it only marking is contents 6 - 1 /2 oz, not sure who used it but have seen it here before


----------



## RCO (Aug 23, 2020)

some more finds off the dock but didn't really find much this swim 

more modern beer bottles , glass jar , 2 coca cola , 3 Browns Beverages ( acl bottle broken ) , 3 pepsi ( swirl bottle broken ) , Crush bottle from 60's 

Snapple Whipper bottle never seen it before not that old from early 2000's


----------



## RCO (Aug 23, 2020)

another swim at the spot where I found the old coke last weekend but didn't really find much here either and oddly no coke bottles at all , last swim could no move without finding one

2 Browns beverages , muskoka dry ginger ale , Hires Root Beer , Pepsi , clear Canada dry bottle 

3 broken older looking green bottles , all look kind of old but no markings or embossing on any of them


----------



## RCO (Aug 25, 2020)

another swim off the dock yesterday , found more bottles but nothing that old or interesting 

2 older green beer bottles , 6 coca cola ( oldest from mid 50's )  , Browns beverages , Pepsi cola from 1950 , stubby pop bottle , 2 older Kist bottles 

Garlands beverages bottle from North Bay Ontario , beehive style missing acl paint though from 50's or 60's era , found this bottle before here although not sure if Garlands was actually being sold here or if people from there just passed thru here a lot , but I suspect it had some distribution south of north bay along the highway 11 corridor as that area used to have a lot of gas stations and smaller restaurants back then


----------



## RCO (Aug 26, 2020)

more swim finds off the dock , 

more modern beer bottles , 2 cell phones one been there for several years and other maybe only a short time . 

an acl coke bottle , 2 pepsi  from 63 and 70's as it says money back MLS , Browns Beverages acl bottle , kist , Crush 

Cormacks Ginger Ale bottle from Parry Sound Ontario , despite it being local . I've never actually found one in the wild before , not entirely sure why . they operated from late 50's into the late 60's era , so its not really that old but has a neat look to it , acl label somewhat faded but can read the writing on back , person who threw it in lake clearly could not read

" best when served ice cold , help us maintain our service by returning empty bottles promptly - contents 10 fl oz - A.V. Cormack & Son Beverages - Parry Sound Ont "


----------



## RCO (Sep 2, 2020)

i went for 2 more swims off the docks in the hopes of finding something else interesting before it gets too cold to swim here but managed to find very little of interest 

first swim - more beer bottles , coca cola can from 80's , beer glass , coca cola bottle , damaged insulator , clear no deposit bottle , pop shoppe bottle from early 80's 

second swim - couple more beer bottles , beer glass , 4 coca cola , smaller ones have dates from 50's , 3 Browns beverages bottles and a clear Canada dry bottle


----------

